# custom lowrider beach cruiser for sale



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:wow: over $1200 invested only want $400 firm :0 for a quick sale we've had this bike for a while and added alot of custom styles to this bike... it has heart shapes flaked out purple kandy paint real car paint and transtar clear (not spray can) with custom pinnstripping dont have any room for it and hate to wah it sit there.. would be a good gift for your daughter or wife, i built it for my wife and this bike took 1st all the time and the last time we took it out it took best of show.... sorry if the pics look a lil dark i took these pics recently if i find some of it at the shows i will post em up.. thanks, call or text 650 834 5063 $400 firm... believe me its well worth it... i paid $400 for just the striping alone!! 


if you want it "call me" dont p.m me


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

good luck on the sale homie.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Oct 18 2010, 06:56 PM~18845624
> *good luck on the sale homie.
> *


right on bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

what up Gus.. nice bike bro you got my number text me. I seen you guys on saturday rollin to the Bay Boss toy drive I text you but no response.. hit me up doggie


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

nice bike! thats all you rolo :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 18 2010, 09:37 PM~18848082
> *nice bike! thats all you rolo :0
> *


hahaha maybe for Malina but I don't think I can bring myself to riding a girly looking bike.  lmao......


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Oct 18 2010, 10:41 PM~18848123
> *hahaha maybe for Malina but I don't think I can bring myself to riding a girly looking bike.  lmao......
> *


i lost all my contacts rolo... i dont got your # anymore... hit me up 650 843 5063


----------



## sweetd412 (Mar 13, 2011)

Is this bike still for sale and do you ship?


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

CLEAN BIKE , GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE !!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

been sold


----------

